# olympic bars + weights



## Pete122 (May 17, 2010)

Can anyone give me advice on where to get a decent olympic bar and olympic weight plates from? Preferably rubber disk would be great. Is there any advantages and/or disadvantages to cast iron or rubber disks?

found this website: http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic/10060_0c.html

seems really cheap but are they good quality?

Thanks


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Got my stuff from them.

Body power tri grip weights/bar

Quality is fine


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, the stuff from there is great man, so is the quality...I got 2 20's from there, and the initial bar with 100kg...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

This guy does lovely rubber coated and colour coded ones, I have a 176Kg set with extra 20's (so they slide on easy with the 25's being higher) he is good for a deal too 

http://www.worldofhealthandleisure.co.uk/olympicweightsrubber.htm


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I would love my own bar and weights (own gym to be honest), but it's just not going to happen


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

I really want a home gym, I am actually thinking about setting one up, with my student loan lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

xpower said:


> Got my stuff from them.
> 
> Body power tri grip weights/bar
> 
> Quality is fine


Do you train from home? How much have you spent on equipment?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Do you train from home? How much have you spent on equipment?


 I do mate.

around £1800 iirc

cage bench weights etc


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Pete122 said:


> Can anyone give me advice on where to get a decent olympic bar and olympic weight plates from? Preferably rubber disk would be great. Is there any advantages and/or disadvantages to cast iron or rubber disks?
> 
> found this website: http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic/10060_0c.html
> 
> ...


Rubber plates will protect your floor as they will have a little give but other than that, a weight is a weight. I just use a normal 1" bar with standard plates and have had over 200kg on the bar and it has been fine.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

This lot do rubber plates at a cool single or group price mate

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weight-plates/black-bumper-plates.html


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

really tempted to get one of them bar sets £229.00 for 7ft bar and 145kg. only problem is I dont really have any where i could train apart from the garden and the grass is uneven


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Easy mate concrete a lifting platform, add in a cage n train old school out in the open.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> Easy mate concrete a lifting platform, add in a cage n train old school out in the open.


I guess I could even use some wodden decking and put some rubber matting down, would be ace not to have to go to the gym so much.

Deadlift and OHP could be done at home, only need to go to the gym for squats and bench (and I hate benching)

My mates opening a gym 25-30miles away from me, said I could train for £15 a month, currently pay £25 and have to travel roughly 5-7 miles on a motorbike as I dont have a car anymore


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Just make a timber squat stand, you can squat n bench off it, make it out of 3x3 fence posts that have been dipped or tanalised you'll be fine bud lol.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

xpower said:


> I do mate.
> 
> around £1800 iirc
> 
> cage bench weights etc


and you can do it a lot cheaper... mine was around the 1000 quid mark with extra weights... also if the rubber plates are too dear get some rubber matting for stables and use iron plates and voila... all done... course now I have just bought a texas power bar I guess its a bit more than the 1000...


----------

